# [solved] Syntaxhighlighting in vim

## musv

Hallo, 

vor kurzer Zeit hab ich mal aus masochistischen Gründen angefangen, mich etwas in vim einzuarbeiten. Mittlerweile klappt das auch ganz brauchbar. Ein Problem gibt es dabei mit dem Syntaxhighlighting. Als Beispiel nutzen wir mal:

```
#include stdio.h

int main() {

  printf("Hello\n");

  return 0;

}
```

Eingeloggt als Nutzer:

- #include ist hellblau/türkis

- stdio.h ist lila

Eingeloggt als root oder als Nutzer per ssh irgendwo anders:

- #include ist lila

- stdio.h ist rot

Die obere Darstellung ist das, was ich will. Zweiteres hingegen ist ziemlich bescheiden zu lesen. Wie krieg ich in der vimrc die Unterscheidung zwischen aktuell eingeloggtem Nutzer und "Fremdnutzer" weg? Ach ja, es ist egal, ob ich im xterm oder auf der Konsole außerhalb von xorg arbeite. Die Farben werden scheinbar nicht nach dem GUI- / Konsoletyp unterschieden.Last edited by musv on Sat May 21, 2011 2:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Necoro

Ich würde empfehlen, deine .vimrc auch in die Home-Verzeichnisse der anderen Nutzer zu kopieren oder alternativ das systemweit anzupassen.

Und: Da das nicht ganz klar ist:

 *Quote:*   

> Eingeloggt als Nutzer:
> 
> - #include ist hellblau/türkis
> 
> - stdio.h ist lila 

 

Ist das in nem Terminal oder in gVim?

----------

## musv

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Ich würde empfehlen, deine .vimrc auch in die Home-Verzeichnisse der anderen Nutzer zu kopieren oder alternativ das systemweit anzupassen.

 

Ich hab für die /etc/vim/vimrc die Gentoo-Default verwendet. Eigene Anpassungen hab ich in der /etc/vim/vimrc.local.

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Ist das in nem Terminal oder in gVim?

 

Terminal. GVim ist nicht installiert.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Mach mal die Datei da auf wos nicht so ist wie du willst.

Da tippst du dann mal folgendes

:set background=dark

Jetzt sollte es so aussehen wie du willst.

Dann gehst du in die Datei /etc/vim/vimrc. Da gehst du nach ganz unten und schreibst

set background=dark

rein.

Dann sollte es immer so sein.

Sebastian

----------

## musv

Das war's. Herzlichen Dank.

----------

